# Spielfeld erstellen



## skappler (20. Jul 2011)

Hallo Leute
Ich hab in der Schule das Programmieren mit Java gelernt, leider aber nur sehr wenig über Grafik Oberflächen. Wir haben uns die immer per Jigloo und Eclispe "zusammengeklickt".

Jetzt möchte ich etwas in die Spieleprogrammierung einsteigen und zum Anfang mal einige kleiner Brettspiele o.ä. erstellen. 

Mein Problem dabei ist, dass ich nicht weiß wie ich, zB für Minesweeper, eine beliebig große Fläche aus einzelnen Feldern erstelle, die seperat geklickt werden können. 
Ich hab schon versucht ein 2 Dimensionales Array aus Buttons zu erstellen was aber absolut schiefgegangen ist. 

Ich brauche jetzt nicht unbedingt einen Code, sondern einfach nur einen Hinweis darauf wie ich das ganze angehen kann.

Gruß skappler


----------



## dayaftereh (20. Jul 2011)

Hey,

Ich würde ein JPanel (MasterPanel) nehmen... darauf ein GridLayout setzen (natürlich für das GridLayout die Reihen und Spalten anpassen). da nach das MaterPanel mit so vielen JPanels adden das es das Grid ausfühlt. 

Um jetzt die Geklickten JPanels zu bekommen, einfach an Jedes JPanel ein MouseListener hängen und schon bekommst du mit welches der JPanel geglickt wurde!


----------



## Volvagia (21. Jul 2011)

Für Minesweeper würden sich wohl JToggleButtons besser eignen, die kümmern sich in einer Group selbst um das Drücken. Mit ner Border einfach zu erledigen, aber afaik immer noch umständlicher.
Ein gleichmäßiges Spielfeld erstellst du in einer Schleife, wenn du das noch nicht gelernt hast :shock::rtfm:


----------

